

Ask HN: Does anyone out there embed a lot of video? - njoglekar

Hey guys, I am looking for a few people that embed a lot of videos on their site / blog so I can ask some questions.<p>Thanks for any and all help.
======
mikecane
I use free WordPress (dotcom, not the self-host software). I used to embed a
lot from YouTube. But found it affected loading times. When possible, I would
put the video after the -More- break. Don't know if that helps at all.

EDIT: For clarification.

~~~
njoglekar
Putting the video after the 'more' break really does help significantly. We
did that on our company blog.

We are making a super video embed to help drive traffic to blogs / websites.
Would you be interested in trying it out?

------
tensafefrogs
Technical q's or content related?

I used to work at YouTube and wrote a lot of their player embed and API code,
so if it's technical I might be able to answer some q's.

~~~
njoglekar
More content related, but love to pick your brain about SEO - can you shoot me
an email neil at reelsurfer.com. What are you doing now?

------
byoung2
I used to work at ClearChannel, and I worked on sites with lots of video
embeds (e.g. Rush Limbaugh, Jim Rome, Coast to Coast, etc.).

~~~
njoglekar
love to learn what these sites were looking for - we are building a super
embed and want it to kick ass

------
ankurcha
I worked with brightcove so I could answer questions/give insights.

~~~
whichdan
5,000,000th post - cool!

~~~
aaronpk
5,001,000th post - cool!

